# do you wear jewelery while woodworking?



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

my wife and i had a little talk about the fact that i don't wear my wedding ring in the shop, i explained to her that i do love her but i also have grown to like having all my fingers, the solution is a nice silver chain which i put my ring on during shop time. just wondering what everyone elso does about these things?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I keep my wedding band on, although I'm sure someone will relate a story detailing why that is not a good idea.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

I always keep my wedding band on unless it's bugging me for some reason. Like Charlie said I'm sure it's probably not a good idea.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

my hands ussually swell up when I come in contact with all the dust. I keep it off when I'm working. It also prevents damaging the ring.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

I do not wear mine. I jumped a set of racks at work and it caught on something as I was going over. I was temproarily suspended in the air. When it let go and I landed, the ring had distorted and cut into my finger.
The ring had to be cut off. Since then I have never worn jewelry of any kind. No rings, watches or chains.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

MrWoody. sounds like you went through a lot of pain and trouble to convince your wife that you shouldn't be wearing that wedding band at work. <g>


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I always wear my wedding ring. After 34 years, it just don't come off anymore. I've tried, but I think my fingers are a different size than they were when I got married. Other than that, I don't wear jewelry. I'd rather not take any more chances than necessary.


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

I don't… but then I usually take my wedding ring off when I am at home. My wife doesn't mind it she takes hers off at nightor when she is doing any cleaning or anything like that…. but we both wear our rings whenever we leave the house…...


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

I would take mine off due to the risk of getting it smashed, but I am more afraid of loosing it and getting my head smashed in by my wife. So I wear mine.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I try and remember to take my wedding band off when I remember to, but other than that no jewelry at all.


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

i could never adjust to wearing a ring. My wife has it put up somewhere. Everyone else at the shop takes rings off.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Haven't taken mine off in years. Not sure I could get it off if I wanted to. I personally don't think it poses much of a risk.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I never wear a ring or other item that might get caught on something. Long sleeve shirts are also a danger around machines that have sharp blades whirling around at high RPMs.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

I wear my wedding ring all the time.

John


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the same problem as Russel. I think the thing has shrunk over the past 32 years!!


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Charlie:
Actually my crushed finger convinced her so well that I haven't worn a wedding ring at all since, but we celebrated our 40th wedding anniversary last February.


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

I have not taking off my wedding ring in years, and I am sure it has saved my fingers from being totally crushed a few time due to the fact that it is no longer round but more oval. I can take it off but with great effort.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I have never ever worked with my wedding ring on--- of course, I've never had a wedding ring. That does make it hard. I'm not a big jewelery person to start with. I used to wear my class ring - but have not worn that since college when I get it caught on the bolt on one of the exit door bars. That flat out hurt.

With that said, when I teach classes, I try to get people to be aware of their jewelery and point out how it can get caught on the machinery. But like most of you, wedding rings can be hard to get off once they've been there so long. Generally though I am more worried about necklaces, long sleeves and long hair.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

My wife is good about reminding me of circumstances in which it'd be unwise to wear a wedding ring.

We're still up in the air about the bar at the conference hotel, though.


----------



## barlow (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not married, but my girlfriend will not wear any jewelry when she helps out, her father who drives log truck almost lost a finger by having it catch on the ladder when he was climbing off of the deck, i know several other people who have had fingers broke bad by having at least 180lbs hanging from a finger, most of which are 200lbs plus, when i get married i will not wear my ring to work, it has already be discussed and she is very understanding due to her fathers accident.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

looks like this topic is divided 50/50. with the wife being the final say.


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

My Dad was a mechanic His whole life, His first wedding ring was melted off his finger when a wrench he was holding crossed an electrical path. Until he passed away he always warned me of the danger of any jewelry. My Father-in-law lost part of his finger when it was caught in an oil field accident due to his ring. Folks, take them off if you want all your fingers!

I also work in a large industrial complex, for the folks in the shop, no jewelry is allowed. If it is that big of a deal to your wife that you wear your ring all the time you might want to address her insecurities….


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I have destroyed two wedding bands in 27 years of marriage and quit wearing a wedding band when I work in the shop after the second one ended up with a large nick. I don't wear any jewelry anytime I am working with wood or equipment.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't wear any jewelry while working, except my belly button ring. :]


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

I always take off all my jewelry will working in the shop. I want to keep all my digits so I have something to put my jewelry onto. I almost lost a finger in college showing off by slam dunking a basketball while wearing a ring. The ring caught on the rim and nearly ripped my finger off. It may not have happened in the shop, but I will never forget it or wear jewelry anywhere that has the potential of causing me harm.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I wear my watch and wedding ring, I do take my watch off too take a shower. ;-)))))


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Never ever.
I remember reading a safety bulletin oh so many years ago when I was in the Marines about modifying your ring if you absolutely had to wear it. It was suggested that you take your ring to a jeweler and have it slit through at the back, and two partial radial cuts 120 degrees apart. That way if you snagged your ring, it would hinge open and release your finger before serious injury occurred.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I leave mine on. This is a photo of me before heading out to the shop:


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

I have been married 32 years and haven't worn my wedding ring for most of that time. Similar to others, I was handling lumber when the ring caught on a board and almost severed my finger. I don't wear it anymore but built a real nice jewelry box to keep it in! From adversity a project is born!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I wear my ring when i work in the shop. I have sanded several flat spots in it and it is scratched up. I have caught it on a ladder a few times but luckily never was injured as a result. The thing I always have a problem with is I tend to wipe my hand across the surface of freshly finish sanded wood, making lovely scratches with the ring. I have had to re-sand several pieces as a result.

Blake, Mr T called…he said "I pity the fool who usses my own image to mock me"


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't wear the jewelry. None of it. It just isn't worth it and after 35 years of marriage I can tell you there is a heck of a lot more to marriage than a piece of gold on your finger. I've seen too many fingers torn off and hands mutalated from rings after 20 years in a foundry and 5 in a drop forge.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Never. Not even a watch.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I never wear any jewelry in the shop.

I never wear long sleeves in the shop.

I always wear safety glasses.

I often wear a dust mask and/or ear protection.

My wife likes all of my fingers and wants me to keep them. She wants me to look at her. I already don't listen to her (she says).

Lee


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

I never wear my ring when I am doing any kind of work around the house/yard/shop. As a young lad bucking hay bales I saw a older person lose his balance while unloading a hay wagon. He grabbed a rafter to break his fall..yep you guessed it…hooked his ring on a nail head….the nail won…Thats my story….


----------



## irishhandyman (May 2, 2008)

I have worked several types of factory jobs over the years and I have seen what injuries with rings can do. I wont wear any type of jewlery around where there is anythiing that goes 'whrrr', 'hmmmmm',or 'KACHUNK'. I am like sawdust2, I dont wear long sleeves or such. My big thing is ear protection. Even here at the house I wear the plugs. My father suffered severe hearing loss due to overexposure to loud noise. The LOML knows to wave at me to get my attention. At least she waves, and dont throw stuff at me, at least not yet. LOL
I would rather error on the side of safety that lose a finger. I learned that lesson last year with my right thumb. I was ripping a 2X4 and stopped mid way and restarted again. When I restarted I forgot to pull back on the cirrular saw and I was holding up the guard at the same time. As soon as I hit the trigger my thumb went for the blade as the saw kicked up and back at the same time. This was a year ago and my thumb is still healing.
SAFETY, SAFETY, SAFETY.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i agree that hearing protection is important but i wear an i-pod so my hearing is shot either way.atleast thats what i tell the wife.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

For twenty years I worked as an aircraft mechanic in the US Navy. I had a therory that stuck with me through the years. If my feet left the deck, my rings came off. Anytime I was on board ship, the rings came off for the duration. Wife wasn't always happy with the way I explained it, but at least I have the fingers to put them on.

Hearing protection was my other big concern. When you are standing on a cataplut waiting for your plane to taxi into place and a F/A-18 Hornet or EA-6B Prowler is sitting ther at full power, the noice is soooooooo loud you would think that fillings in your teeth were going to fall out. I always used ear plug and mickey mouse ears filled with additional foam from another pair of mickey mouse ears.

In addition to the above, googles were alswys required while on the flight deck during flight operations, so those habbits carry over into my shop: jewlery off when necessary, eye protection and hearing protection always. Not onlyh is it healthy for me, but I can claim that I did not hear my wife when she was nagging me.

It's what I was taught, and now I live it.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

I was a concrete paving superintendent for many years and have seen several fingers "popped off" after being caught on a wedding ring. I have also discovered several wedding bands in the belly pans of dozers that had fallen off of operators' hands. Any type of construction, heavy highway to pen turning, is no place for jewelry. Just ask your insurance provider. As far as hearing protection is concerned, " What? " I'm afraid that concern came too late for me. bbqKing


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

To me, Jewelery does not mix with electricity, moving machines, or any thing else on a construction site/shop!!


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

My wedding band won't come off in the warmer months soooooo

Though if welding or dealing with electricity I don't use that hand.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

I wear mine at work, not at home. I also solved the damage the ring issue as the band is Tungstun Carbide….DRILL BIT.

She picked them out they do not bend out of shape, they do not scratch.

But still around saws and all I do not wear them.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I didn't realize that rings were so important. I wear 5 of them, yep 5. I don't wear a watch or bracelets in the shop, but never really considered rings. After reading this post I will be taking them off and putting them in the box on my dresser with my watch. I can put this stuff on when I leave the house. Thanks for the warning, I will be glad to keep my fingers and thumbs right where they are… attached! As far as hearing protection no longer need it, waited too long and I am now completely deaf. This is my soap box, so I won't say much, except I can't use an ipod. Can't listen to the radio. Can't go to the movies. Have to have my tv and my phone closed captioned or can't do that either. Just something to consider.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Married 31 years to a sweet lady and she hasnt complained that I don't wear my wedding ring. Many of you have spoken of the hazards associated with getting a ring caught up on something. What many forget is that rings are also wonderful conductors of electricity. Shocking concept eh? Too few folks remember to remove their rings, watches, chains, etc when working around energized equipment. A momment of carelessness could 'short'en your day.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I know a fellow who was electrocuted, & lost his ring finger.

I had to cut my ring off after I was in a curling bonspiel years ago, because my finger swelled up so bad.

I had it reduced in size to fit my wife Barb.


----------



## brianm (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't normally like wearing jewelry while in the shop, but I'm required to wear the ankle bracelet. )


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i think i'm just going to get my wedding ring tattooed on my finger, that way everybody wins.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

I wear ear protection, safety glasses, repirator (ever since getting a nasty cough that lasted days after working in the shop) and I don't take my wedding band off. I have a hard enough time keeping track of my tape measure I would lose my wedding band for sure if I took it off.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

I tried to talk my wife into getting my wedding band tattooed onto my finger but that didn't fly.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

I haven't worn my wedding band to work (or much at all for that manner) sense it got hung up on a hose clamp as I had jumped down off a front wheel of a truck. thank god it broke before my finger broke. it did leave a nice mark for about 2 months though.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

I haven't worn my wedding ring since the day i got married i work in a saw mill and i like to think my wife would prefer me to have all my fingers than look pretty at work plus too many horror stories about rings and any sort of jewellery in a workshop …

andy


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

no jewelry for me in my shop.. clock is on the wall… not my arm.. ring stays clean and in the house. I am sure my wife would prefer it this way than geting glue, stain and possibly blood on them…


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't wear mine when I'm in the shop. That being the only time I take it off, I dont think its a big deal. Better to take it off and keep that finger than to risk having an accident and never getting to wear one again.


----------



## DaveConry (Apr 11, 2008)

I haven't worn my wedding ring since 3 days after our wedding when I got it caught on the door handle at the local convienience store. It cut the flesh clean to the bone all the way around the finger. At the firehouse next door to the 7-11 they had to cut it off with a pair of wire cutters. To this day it lives in the box it came in. In 29 years of marriage not one word has been said about me not wearing a ring. The only jewelry I wear is the beautiful lady on my arm.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Wifey-poo says the ring can come off but the ball and chain stays on.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Dadoo, 
That has to be to keep you firmly anchored to the ground, so one of those Alberta Clippers doesn't catch hold of your butt and land you somewhere south of the border, around Chicago or something,eh.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've never met "Albertha Clipper" but I did party (and survive) one night with "Thelma Tons O'Fun".


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I just saw this topic and thought I'd add my two cents. I've only been married for a year and my wife has no problem with me taking off my ring for woodworking, as long as I am in the garage and the ring is on the kitchen table. If I leave the house though, I need to put it back on haha. We both feel that the ring will stay in better shape without constant scrapes from cast iron tables or blades, and keepign all my fingers is defintely important since Im a computer programmer.

On another note, I also don't wear a ring while woodworking because of what happened to my friend's dad. He was working on drill press without the piece clamped down(guess where this is going), and when the piece starting to rotate rapidly, it grabbed onto the edge of his ring. Luckily, it didnt tear the ring or his finger off. What it did though was not very pleasent. It actually caused the ring to shift at an angle so that the top portion of the band was closer to the knuckle and bottom portion closer to the tip of finger. This caused the top side to actually become embedded in his bone and had to have it surgically removed. After hearing this story I figured leaving the ring off was a worthy cause. Anything that will keep hospital bills down and keep me safe my wife will gladly support.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont wear rings, watches, or bracelets while in the shop, but I do leave my necklace on. I'm single so I dont have the wedding ring thing to worry about. I did learn a while back not to wear a long sleeve shirt. I had the sleeves rolled up, and when I got done with the router, it tipped slightly in my hand and grabbed my rolled up sleeve and cut a portion of it off before the motor stopped. That was close enough.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Being one of those guys that only wears a watch…I would weigh in on the side of no jewelry…..for safety reasons I would always recommend that you keep any loose objects….sleeves, long hair, necklaces, earrings…etc…etc…out of the way so as not to be captured by any tools…..I think watches and rings are usually pretty tight to the skin…unless you wear ones with big stones or high watch faces…..then you might want to remove them to protect the stones or faces from chipping or scratching.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

LOML actually insists I take my wedding ring OFF before I go into the shop. She likes my hands just the way they are…

Seriously though, a LONG time ago, working as a mechanic, I found out the HARD way why you don't want any jewelry on in a shop. To say the least, it was shocking…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A plumber who dislocated his finger hanging his wedding band on a nail borrowed my dikes to cut off the bent ring. I was an apprentice then, single and never wore one except at the wedding and the honeymoon. I told my wife not to even buy it because wasn't gong to wear it anyway. I suppose if I were an office type I would wear one and take it off in the shop.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I never wear any jewelry (unless you count a wrist watch). I never have in my entire life, except on my wedding day for the ceremony. Then it went into it's box for safe keeping. Luckily I have a very understanding wife.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

My husband is a plumber, he wore his wedding band for a couple of months then had a too-close-for-comfort moment and quit wearing it. 
Me on the other hand I wear my rings all the time. 
Interesting read, thanks for bringing it back to the top of the pile.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

No jewlelry, watches or long sleeves….......I don't have to worry about the long hair. My cousin doesn't wear his wedding ring anymore. He tore his finger off when jumping off his truck and his ring got caught on a bolt.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Every garage I've worked in has had at least 1 mechanic missing a finger or worse. I do not wear jewelry anytime. I've been married 33 years, and the ring has always been in her jewelry box.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

When I was going up on the farm, none of the men ever wore rings. I didn't even know they made men's rings until I moved to town )


----------



## Dudley (Jun 22, 2009)

A good marriage is based on trust. All the rings in the world will not change that. I only ware a watch.


----------



## vgbaron (Nov 4, 2009)

I take all jewelry including watch off.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I had to cut my ring off about 6 years ago, finger has healed nicely now! I only wear a neck chain that has medic alert and Nitro on it, never take it off for any reason. LOL


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Nope. Nada. Nothing. I like my fingers. The wife is quite sure we are married, even without my ring on.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I keep my tungsten carbide ring wedding band on. I keep it away from the other spinning bits of carbide in my workshop. I have heard those horror stories. If I spent every day working with equipment I might worry about it. In my job the worst that can happen is a nasty chemical can get stuck under it. So I wear gloves.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I don't wear jewelry at all!!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Just FWIW, I found out the first time around, just because a person wears a ring on the third finger of the left hand, does NOT make them committed… The ring is just a symbol. I would rather have a good marriage and no symbol, than a lousy marriage and a pretty symbol any day of the week… And so far I have been blessed beyond belief this time out…


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

For the last 23 years I have made a living working on copiers and printers (insert joke here). I constantly have my hands in bad places that put me at risk for a severe shock, or mechanical pinch.

My blessed wife (she is the reason that I am the man that I am), is very understanding about me not wearing my wedding ring, a watch, necklace, etc. because of the risks involved.

I agree with dbhost regarding the ring only being a symbol and not the actual commitment that I have for the LOML.

Trev


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

While I was on active duty, a buddy of mine lost his ring finger when he jumped down from the back of a stack bed truck. His ring caught on something and temporarily hung him. I watched it happen.

I no longer wear my ring; in fact, I wear no jewelry. I am still happily married for 50+ years.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I do not wear a ring or watch while working in the shop. I also try to avoid wearing loose clothing (long sleeves) when possible.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

I wear my wedding ring in the shop, but think ahead when I fell I shouldnt wear it!
I have a little box in my shop for it. So when I need to take it off its nice and safe
always put it back on when Im done in the shop.
When my wife comes help me in the shop she puts hers in the box too!


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

I haven't worn my wedding ring for years because of the dangers of shop work and other chores around the ranch. On our 30th anniversary trip to Kauai , I forgot to take it with me. The wife got upset. I had a design tattooed on my ring finger. Can't ever lose it or take it off. Makes the wife happy. Makes other women comment on it too.

It is the only tattoo I have.


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't wear my ring in the shop but not for safety reasons. I find that when I'm working I tend to run my hand along the wood a lot and with my ring on I might scratch or mark the surface in some way.

Kind of weird… I know.


----------



## jayjay (Jan 22, 2010)

No jewelry here. I've been in the machining industry for about 20 years now, and I've seen enough accidents involving jewelry, and long sleeves too, it's just not worth it IMO. Every morning when I walk in the shop, my ring goes into the top drawer of my tool box.


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

I take my rings off in the shop, but then, I wear 5 of them, so that just makes sense! I don't take my earrings out, though. They are just small studs, not dangly ones. Don't wear a necklace, either.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I only wear my wedding ring around the house. I take it off if I am doing something "gooey" or something involving paint, but otherwise I just leave it on.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank God it's not my finger but I think this explains why I always remove my ring before working.

(caution: this pic is not pleasant)

http://mycoffeelounge.net/pixup/11532-224.jpg


----------



## TwangyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

Dad was an auto painter and body-repair man for years, and also did some mechanical work on the side so he never wore his after the first 6 weeks of marriage. He was never one for jewelry before being married anyways he says. Always irked mom a bit but she understood how easy it was for him to get it caught or destroyed in his line of work. Two years ago I went with him on his 25th anniversary to get a tattoo ring to surprise mom with. He didn't know that night we had a surprise party set up for him and mom in store too!

Myself, I wear mine in the shop but I'm very aware of it and keep it away from stuff. Of course those things are things I usually keep my fingers away from regardless. I also made sure to get a tungsten ring when we got married because I knew anything else would be scratched up before the first year was over. To date the only problem I've had were with some small wire hooks (not sharp) we have at work to hang banners and signs from the rafters, one got under the ring just right and surprised me.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i wont wear anythign loose…not that i do anyway. i only wear my wooden ring and sometimes my chain…my watch is manditory.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Get a tattoo. They are permanent. You can't take it off. The wife thinks it's great("you would do that for Meee???") . It fits under the real ring if you want to wear it. It can't be stolen or lost. You don't have to insure it. Oh, also, *it can't get caught on anything in the shop, the truck, at the ranch, and rip your finger out by the roots!*


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Tattoo your watch on as well. It'll be right twice a day at least. Ring in one color was $80.00, watch would be more I'd say.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Jim, That is what happened to the plumber I metioined above. End of 16 or 20 d nail got under his just right too. I haven't worn one since.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I haven't worn a ring or watch for most of the 39 years we've been married, and SWMBO long ago got used to it. I have a "thing" about having my hands and arms restricted and won't even button shirt sleeves on the rare occasions when I wear long sleeved shirts.

When I was in my teens, my Dad was a deputy policeman and cuffed me once just fooling around. I went totally ballistic and it took him and my brother to hold me still while Mom got them off. I guess that's why I obey the law - most of the time, anyway. - lol


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been married for 35 years. I have never worn a wedding ring. I watched a guy lose his finger to a ring caught on a rivet when I was in the service. Wasn't a clean cut and it wasn't pretty, the image burned into my memory still makes my skin crawl.

I don't believe my wife wears hers any more, haven't looked and don't care. If it takes a wedding band to keep you or your spouse faithful, your marriage is in trouble anyway. A couple days ago, I saw the album of our wedding photos for probably the first time since we got it. I was floored. I had completely forgotten how incredibly beautiful she was, especially on that day. It's no wonder I stuck with her all these years, I just can't figure out why she's put up with me.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Haven't wore a wedding ring in the last 10 years. I do forget to remove my bracelet that I rarely take off any other time.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't wear jewelry. Never could in the industrial trades. I do have a tattoo. So does the wife. It goes both ways.

Go


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

I quit wearing my ring a couple of years ago. I was on a scissor lift installing cornice on a building. On the way down the lift had a problem and jolted my co worker and i so hard that when i went to grab the rail my ring caught on a non grinded weld spot. My skin on my finger was peeled back like a bananna. My co-worker was brave enough to help me push the skin under my ring so i could remove it from my finger. OUCH. Just talking about it brings back memories. Glad that is over. My wife and I have been talking about Tatoos, just haven't got around to it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Down side to everything. 40% of people with tattoos have hepatitis. :-(( Too many blood diseases on their needles!!


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a fairly heavy ring, but never wear it after I was brushing away sawdust and it left marks in my sanded surface.

Oh yeah … it's safer too, I'm sure. Yeah, that's my first answer :-D


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

Very enlightening thread-I had never thought of rings as dangers.
Chains, long hair - loose clothes - yes-but rings never occurred to me in that way.

I did have habit at one time of using stripper without gloves-
And I do recall a time or two when getting lye trapped under the ring where I couldnt wipe it off quickly was NOT fun.
Actually -
I'm not much of a jewelry person-
I have a college class ring that means the world to me because of the sacrifices I know my folks made to see that I got it - and a wristwatch that had belonged to my dad.
I stopped wearing both/either of these while woodworking when I realized that sandpaper etc were as abrasive to these prized items as they were to the wood.
Now I know I was protecting myself in the process.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I quit wearing rings and bracelets about 16 years ago when I went to work building computers … no sense taking any chances working around surface-mounted electronics, especially when there is a chance of capacitive discharge. My company got out of the computer hardware business about 10 years ago, but I have never gone back to wearing jewelry. I do wear a watch, but it comes off when I go out to the shop.


----------



## millmgr (Nov 17, 2009)

I wear my wedding ring because it will not come off anymore (32 years). No other jewelry or gloves when working with power tools. Maybe more dangerous to have the ring hanging from a chain around your neck than on your finger. My buddy was bending down to site along the jointer bed and his hair got caught and slammed him into the bed before he knew what happened. He was lucky he missed the cutterhead but he has an unusual bare spot on his noggin! Chains around the neck would be a similar hazard to pull you into a cutterhead or blade.
Best to never wear gloves in the shop. Part of the glove extending from the hand can get caught in a blade and pull you in. When using a machine with a power feed, a sliver can get caught on the glove and you get pulled into the machine with the board. I would rather get a splinter!


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I take my rings off for safety and I don't want to damage them (my wedding ring is titanium with a carbon fiber accent band). I slip my rings into the little key pocket on my jeans while I'm working then after I clean up I put them back on.


----------

